# Grand Canyon Hance Rapid Clip



## Spintowin (May 23, 2018)

BITCHIN!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for posting


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Sweet. I like the raft/kayak interplay!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Sweet, thanks for posting


----------



## JFOinCO (Oct 9, 2017)

Great Perspective, can't wait to see the whole video. What system did you use to attach your cameras (GoPros I assume) to the stern of the rafts? I'm launching on my third trip in February and want to put together a better setup than just having helmet mounted footage. Thanks


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

> I'm launching on my third trip in February and want to put together a better setup than just having helmet mounted footage. Thanks


Helmet mounted footage sucks, I've done two trips down there and you'd think we were floating on a flat Lake!


----------



## JFOinCO (Oct 9, 2017)

MNichols said:


> Helmet mounted footage sucks, I've done two trips down there and you'd think we were floating on a flat Lake!


I wouldn't say it sucks, it catches the action in the front of the boat, but for certain the stern rig is the way to go to get it all. That's why I'm looking for pointers. I ordered a strap mount, plenty of straps to rig a cam on the gear stack. Would like to see a good setup with an exstension/riser etc.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

JFOinCO said:


> I wouldn't say it sucks, it catches the action in the front of the boat, but for certain the stern rig is the way to go to get it all. That's why I'm looking for pointers. I ordered a strap mount, plenty of straps to rig a cam on the gear stack. Would like to see a good setup with an exstension/riser etc.


https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/my-raft-gopro-mount-47595.html


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

JFOinCO said:


> Great Perspective, can't wait to see the whole video. What system did you use to attach your cameras (GoPros I assume) to the stern of the rafts? I'm launching on my third trip in February and want to put together a better setup than just having helmet mounted footage. Thanks


Yes they were GoPro's, honestly all I used was paddle to mount my camera on this trip. I was in the Blue boat and the paddle worked really well and was at the perfect height. 

I do have a mount that I built that I normal use but forgot it on that trip so had to improvise. I use what is called a closet flange, which is what you use to mount a toilet to the floor. You can get them at any home center for cheap. From there I use a series of reducers to get me down to 1.5" from 3" to get is above the boat height is up to you. Then I put a cap on the end of the pipe and stick a GoPro adhesive mount. 

I posted a pic of it on another thread I will try and find that add post it. 



MNichols said:


> Helmet mounted footage sucks, I've done two trips down there and you'd think we were floating on a flat Lake!


It is not the helmet mount that make it look flat, that is the camera it's self. It never looks as big on the screen as in real life but that is why we go, wright? I do agree that helmet footage is not great and does not make for a good video if that is the primary angle. I always have a couple cameras to get multiple angles.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

JFOinCO said:


> I wouldn't say it sucks, it catches the action in the front of the boat, but for certain the stern rig is the way to go to get it all. That's why I'm looking for pointers. I ordered a strap mount, plenty of straps to rig a cam on the gear stack. Would like to see a good setup with an exstension/riser etc.



This year when I did GC, the video from the "helmet cam" didn't show any of the wild gyrations of the Dory, even climbing the 20 foot wave in hermit, or gutting Upset hole (unintentionally), some suggested it was due to the wide angle lens the GoPro's have. I used a Hero3+ on that trip, I have subsequently purchased a Hero 7 black, and I think I'm going to trade in an old hero3 as Gopro has a trade in offer on a Hero 8. You can adjust the FOV on both of them
For next year's trip I purchased a mount that will strap on the shoulder of my PFD, and one mounted 24" up on the back of my Dory, and perhaps one on the head of my passenger.. (Talk about outreach and overkill, but I have them, why not use them). 

Am thinking a pretty narrow FOV for the one mounted on the boat, and a medium FOV for the one on my vest. Am hoping that the movement of my head was compensating for the "Up and down" motion I was expecting to see in the resultant video's. 

Oh... FOV = Field of view


----------



## JFOinCO (Oct 9, 2017)

kayakfreakus said:


> https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/my-raft-gopro-mount-47595.html



Thanks for the link, I've read through that before but obviously the links are dated and not many are working.


I don't think we're gonna have any spare paddles on this trip (we wouldn't anyway) though that would be an easy mount, so looks like I'm going to fab something out of grey PVC conduit which is somewhat flexible. Appreciate the input.



Cheers all


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> For next year's trip I purchased a mount that will strap on the shoulder of my PFD, and one mounted 24" up on the back of my Dory, and perhaps one on the head of my passenger.. (Talk about outreach and overkill, but I have them, why not use them).



Saw a pretty cool PIP video edit with one GoPro on the head of the passenger facing backwards. Good perspective of the oarsman. the large view was the stern mount.


Oh... PIP = Picture In Picture


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I hadn't thought of that, would be most cool!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Saw a pretty cool PIP video edit with one GoPro on the head of the passenger facing backwards. Good perspective of the oarsman. the large view was the stern mount.

I get a headache thinking about trying to edit this

Oh... PIP = Picture In Picture







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pickle-D (May 6, 2009)

I just leave my gopro on a helmet and strap it down somewhere. This is from the gear pile in front. I prefer to mount it on the gear in the rear as the wide field is not blocked by the rower, you can see what they are doing and it looks cool. The wide field of view flattens everything though as seen here... https://youtu.be/2OLfaEIW7Ms


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

jspoon14 said:


> This is a clip from my Grand video I am working on. We ran it in Sep, the weather was hot and that water was kind of on the low side. Enjoy!


Great job with your edit between raft and kayak! And great runs. 

The rear-mounted, high camera is a great perspective. I'm also not a fan of helmet-mounted shots. I think they can work well as complements to the stern-mounted camera. But not as the principal shot.

One thing I learned, though, is to put the camera to one slide, slightly offset. You can see the bow a bit better. (In my video showcase, see the video on Slab Creek.) I paddle-guide on the left, so I've added a d-ring and bent a cheap paddle with a mount that puts it up and right at the back "corner" of the boat. 

I learned not to use "Superwide" after doing a video on the North Fork American. It's too fisheye-looking. "Wide" (as I think you used) or "Linear" is best. 

I wonder what your settings are? I'm using 2.7k, 60 FPS so that I can use slow motion in post.

I've also created a mount using PVC that works through the front d-ring and the handle using one strap. I've broken the thing about five times - and lost a GoPro 5 when it was decapitated by another dude's oar who'd gotten himself stuck on a rock in front of me. But I've learned to tether the thing using a cable, and it's improved over time. I'll try and find a picture of the mount, which is cheap and easy to make, but has taken some iterative engineering to get right. 

But the slightly elevated, rearward-facing view is really fun for the paddlers. 

Another note: The GoPro 7 (and now 8) has this amazing image stabilization that makes it look like the camera's on a gimbal. It's crazy cool. You'd think it would make shots more boring; it doesn't. 

Also, the GoPro remote is a little flaky, but once you get the hang of it, indispensable in turning multiple cameras on and off. 

Here's a library of my footage from the last couple of years. In the "Flip on the North Stan" video, I broke both lens covers on two GoPro 7's. (And my daughter's nose.) Fortunately, the lens covers are easily replaceable at $20. (The GoPro 8 does not have this feature; replaceable lens covers, which is disappointing.) (My daughter, a gutsy girl, has forgiven me, and still loves the game.)

https://vimeo.com/showcase/5883341


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

zipkruse said:


> Great job with your edit between raft and kayak! And great runs.
> 
> The rear-mounted, high camera is a great perspective. I'm also not a fan of helmet-mounted shots. I think they can work well as complements to the stern-mounted camera. But not as the principal shot.
> 
> ...


..
.


----------

